
Tumblr's Most Popluar Bloggers Have An Affinity For Publishing Adult Content - foppr
http://tomuse.com/tumblr-secret-success/
======
mojaam
Oh wow, the cat's out of the bag now. I think majority of people are not aware
of this side of Tumblr. The company has to though, and since it's in violation
of their TOS, I don't know why they have not done anything about it yet.
Perhaps they bring a lot of traffic? I don't care for these mature tumblogs as
long as they are not being promoted or anything like that.

~~~
ajkirwin
Oh, heaven forbid that a company might promote something that's adult.

Frankly, I'd LOVE if tumblr did that. More companies should. The internet
should not have to be as prudish and restrictive as the rest of, well,
everything.

~~~
foppr
I think the differentiating point is that Tumblr is not an adult website.
Adult websites need to stay separate from those which are popular for kids <18
years old or at least have some kind of warning that informs the user about
the content. We have the same thing for TV, music, movies, video, and video
games too.

